# 40 gallon breeder build



## Smite (May 26, 2014)

So my trio of bronze and turquoise auratus have started to out grow the 24g nanocube I converted to a Viv. I picked up a 40g breeder today and have started the hard scape. It will be a diy great stuff background with what I believe to be manzanita driftwood. The right side will have a drip type water feature. I like the diy vines I've seen on here a may give that a go to add some depth and break up the background. 

First round of foam and wood. Second layer will include 2 more pieces of wood to resemble roots. Behind the right piece of wood is a flexible drain line that will house my water pump for easy access. Possibly my fan if I I can figure out a removable bracket. 
Sorry for the poor phone pics!



















I would appreciate input on plants. I have 2 bromeliads I'll be transferring but would like to attempt a orchid as well. 

I also need to figure out a stand, furniture quality for my loving room. I'll try to get some better pictures up as I go. 

Any input welcome and I'll thank you for it!


----------



## Friggy_frogger (Aug 24, 2014)

Looks Great So Far!


----------



## Smite (May 26, 2014)

Second layer of GS on with the other pieces of wood. Once it dries the fun begins, can't wait to shape it up. 

Hydro balls were way to expensive for my blood at my local reptile shop. I decided to check around and was going to go with rubble when I thought to call a hydroponics shop. Bingo! Had a 13 gallon bag for 20 bucks, not sure on weight but it feels about 30lbs maybe more. It will be more than enough for the 2" in my 40. They also had organic coco grindings which look exactly like ecoearth for much cheaper and peat, sphagnum and orchid bark for my AGB mix. Failing to find charcoal, my RS has it but seems overpriced on that as well. 
My garage's strange lighting makes for some truly bad pictures but you get the idea - 




How many nozzles should I have going for a 40b? I only have 2 currently. Would I get enough spread if I got a dual nozzle for the middle with a single on each end? Its a mist king system.


----------



## Friggy_frogger (Aug 24, 2014)

Remember To Carve Or SanD The Gs


----------



## Smite (May 26, 2014)

Thanks Friggy_frogger. I plan to carve quiet a bit off in most places. Cut some pots for plants. I plan to cover it in a coco mix so I most likely won't sand much. Carving the drip wall to get it to flow down that right side piece will be the hardest part.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

For charcoal go to the ol supermarket and pick up a bag of all natural lump charcoal, throw some in an old pillow case and beat it silly with the blunt instrument of your choice. Sift out the fines and rise, voilà .... smaller charcoal.


----------



## Smite (May 26, 2014)

Saaweet thank you!


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Sweet crf in the back bra! Braaap

(I think it's Honda... 😝)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smite (May 26, 2014)

Good eye! '06 CRF 450. Love that thing.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Smite said:


> Good eye! '06 CRF 450. Love that thing.



I bet, it's a sick bike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smite (May 26, 2014)

So I finished up a few things with the build. I shaped and covered the walls with eco-earth (have a few spots to touch-up). I got my water feature finished and tested. LECA & ABG layers in. I went with a weed blocker that I am second guessing now, so ill be replacing that here soon with nylon screen. The rock at the bottom of the water drip is slightly concaved on top, allowing for a shallow pool. I think it adds a nice movement as water flows in. I'm thinking about putting a dark layer of sand around the rock to cover the light rock rubble. I think it stands out too much and looks really unnatural. Overall, I am happy with the build so far. 
FTS:


Top Down:


Looking a little boring all brown, can't wait to get some plants in it. Still thinking about some diy vines. Not sure yet though.


----------



## Smite (May 26, 2014)

Tanks in the house. 

I picked up a current usa satellite + today. I was pretty bummed to see a remote with all these features without the ability to set a time to anything. I'll probably return it, the output doesn't seem that strong as well. 

Still have a few spots to touch up, and have to get the fan mounted and screen the vent up, drill my mistking holes for the nozzles & build a canopy to match the stand. 









I know LEDs are usually putting out more power than your eyes pick up on, at least that's the case in the reef hobby. Has anyone ran these lights with success?
That's it for now.


----------



## Joe S (Jun 15, 2013)

Current USA Satellite Plus are amazing lights. While LED can produce a whopping amount of power, these lights are created for freshwater planted tanks and not reef tanks. Reef lighting is far more intense and too strong for viv applications.

I plan to use the same lights on my string of 18'' cube vivs, but two on each. These lights are generally created for 10''-12'' wide tanks and not 18'' or larger like the 40B. Two lights would work just fine for your use. As I said they are great lights, you just have to double up. 

While I can understand you being disappointed with no timing option, they have adjusted for that. There is the Satellite Plus Pro. This light has increased the wattage of the LED lights so they are stronger, and it also comes with their ramp timer. So it has a timer function and also has a ramp up/down feature. So it will dim up and down the lights creating a sunrise and sunset on the tank. But with the increased power and features comes a significantly higher price.

The Satellite Plus can be used with the ramp timer, but the ramp feature does not work for the light. Its only available on some of their higher end lights.


----------



## ibarran (Jan 5, 2015)

Awesome set-up! I really like the way you did the wood layout. I also just started a 40 gallon breeder build. Petco had their $1 a gallon tank sale so I couldn't resist. Hopefully mine looks as nice, didn't like the way my first 10 gallon set-up turned out.


----------



## Smite (May 26, 2014)

Joe S said:


> Current USA Satellite Plus are amazing lights. While LED can produce a whopping amount of power, these lights are created for freshwater planted tanks and not reef tanks. Reef lighting is far more intense and too strong for viv applications.
> 
> I plan to use the same lights on my string of 18'' cube vivs, but two on each. These lights are generally created for 10''-12'' wide tanks and not 18'' or larger like the 40B. Two lights would work just fine for your use. As I said they are great lights, you just have to double up.
> 
> ...


Well that is good to know. I thought I read on the website that the ramp timer wasn't compatible with the plus version. If that's not true I'll keep it and buy the timer. For the cost the functions are nice. I'm just used to my Ai Sols on my reef tank, time storms, sunrise/set ect. But those do come at a much higher cost. 

Sorry guys, I keep referring to this as a breeder, but its a 40r. I'll still need to pick up another fixture. Anyone know if 1 remote will work on both fixtures? I'll probably put one on a ramp and the other on a wall timer.


----------



## Smite (May 26, 2014)

ibarran said:


> Awesome set-up! I really like the way you did the wood layout. I also just started a 40 gallon breeder build. Petco had their $1 a gallon tank sale so I couldn't resist. Hopefully mine looks as nice, didn't like the way my first 10 gallon set-up turned out.


Nice! I'm liking it so far, the breeder will be cool with the extra depth. I'll look for the build thread. My first viv was a converted Nanocube 24 that had its problems as well. 

Can't (but will) wait to transfer everything over. Not sure if I'm gonna keep that fern in there, I think it may grow to large. Going to get some more ABG in there and add my springtail & isopod cultures I've been growing out for the last 2 months.


----------



## Joe S (Jun 15, 2013)

The ramp timer will work with the plus to my understanding, but will only function as a timer, none of the ramping features are compatible.

I have heard people running a few lights with a single remote, I am not really sure. I am curious about this two as I'll be running four of these lights at least.


----------



## Smite (May 26, 2014)

Someone has a slightly used one on craigslist for $85. I'm going to try to pick it up and I'll let you know if 1 remote can control both fixtures, id imagine it would. 

I really do like the look of the "full Spectrum" preset. Its not as harsh as the lighting I have on my 24. If Current's timers wont ramp up and down with the plus then I'll just go with a wall timer for both fixtures, no biggie.


----------



## Luke-O-Melas (Dec 20, 2014)

Smite! Excellent job on scaping that vivarium.

I am in the process of building one for auratus as well. Similar concept to yours. I am utilizing Mopani wood and Malaysian driftwood to represent root flare or tree buttresses in the rainforest.

There will be no flowering plants in my set-up but a focus on liverworts, mosses and ferns.

Again, great job and I hope mine turns out as well as yours.


----------



## Smite (May 26, 2014)

Luke-O-Melas said:


> Smite! Excellent job on scaping that vivarium.
> 
> I am in the process of building one for auratus as well. Similar concept to yours. I am utilizing Mopani wood and Malaysian driftwood to represent root flare or tree buttresses in the rainforest.
> 
> ...


Thanks Luke! I'll be looking for your build as well. Post a link if you started already. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## ibarran (Jan 5, 2015)

Smite said:


> Nice! I'm liking it so far, the breeder will be cool with the extra depth. I'll look for the build thread. My first viv was a converted Nanocube 24 that had its problems as well.
> 
> Can't (but will) wait to transfer everything over. Not sure if I'm gonna keep that fern in there, I think it may grow to large. Going to get some more ABG in there and add my springtail & isopod cultures I've been growing out for the last 2 months.


It is definitely nice to have more room to work with, there are a lot of things i want to incorporate that I didn't do in my first set-up. My first vivarium was rushed and not properly thought out but I'm definitely going to take my time making sure everything is perfect for this one.

I only have spring tails in my current enclosure, do you think it would be a good idea to add isopods as well?


----------



## Smite (May 26, 2014)

Added my springtails. Still need to pick up more leaf litter. 

Moved a few more plants over. Just kinda taking it slow and making sure that water fall doesn't wick up in any funny spots. So far so good though. Still need to drill the top for one more mister nozzle. Also need to find a more powerful, but still compact fan. That or hang another on the other side to get some more air flow. Also added the second light, both work on 1 remote which is nice. 





Going to give a few more weeks then I'll be moving the rest of the plants, then frogs over.


----------

